# Lightroom Publishing Manager



## Brian Long (Jul 8, 2018)

When I try to publish it say not authorized.  Plug-in has an internal error. Facebook authorization won't connect. anyone has an answer how to fix this?
Brian


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 9, 2018)

I wouldn't waste your time Brian, as even if you get it working, it'll die on 1 August, as Facebook is changing their API.


----------

